# genkernel with grub2 support [SOLVED]

## Caiman

new installation , grub2 only 

running 

```
genkernel --menuconfig --bootloader=grub all
```

give me :

* Adding kernel to /boot/grub/grub.conf...

awk: fatal: cannot open file `/var/tmp/genkernel/31744.28539.4940.32356/grub.map' for reading (No such file or directory)

* Error! /boot/grub/grub.conf does not exist and the correct settings can not be automatically detected.

* Please manually create your /boot/grub/grub.conf file.

( I guess , it should work only with grub. correct ? )

fixed by :

```
grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

Is there other options to run genkernek with grub2?

Thanks,

Caiman.

----------

## Marlo

Hi,

in genkernel.conf is this option

 */etc/genkernel.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # Add new kernel to grub
> 
> BOOTLOADER="grub2"
> ...

 

Genkernel looks in /etc/ fstab and knows the boot partition.

And it works well. 

I have all the options in /etc/default/grub

in / etc/grub.d/40_custom

and in genkernel.conf.

So I have only one command:

genkernel all

regards

Ma

----------

## Caiman

Thanks Marlo

----------

